# will new HD channels be added to HD only package?



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

sorry first post newbie and tried to search.

Anybody see, i.e. link, or get a confirmation on the phone that if you sign up for the HD only package and then they add a new HD channel(non-premium of course) then it will be added to my existing package?

thanks
Jeff


----------



## snowcat (May 29, 2007)

I am not sure why you would think they wouldn't. The only question when E* adds HD channels is whether those channels would be included in the HD Essentials package.

The HD Only package will always get new non-premium HD channels.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

snowcat said:


> I am not sure why you would think they wouldn't. The only question when E* adds HD channels is whether those channels would be included in the HD Essentials package.
> 
> The HD Only package will always get new non-premium HD channels.


Nor any HD local channels.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I've wondered the same thing. We'll see how it goes. It largely depends on what DirectTV does with their HD package(s) and how they tier them too.

My hope is that the channels will be available in the 'essentials' package and if people want to opt up for Voom, let em'. I would certainly think that the HD versions of the SD channels that are included in the core programming would be available for just the $10 extra... I wouldn't imagine, say, Weather Channel (and just using example) being in your SD package and then you have to get the $20 or $30 package to get Weather Channel HD... of course, when that's available. ( - :


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

Jeff_DML said:


> sorry first post newbie


BTW..... Welcome


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

thanks for the replies and the welcome


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

This whole discussion raises an interesting question. With HD ONLY, what happens when FX and BBC America go HD? At this point in time they are available only when you go to the Top 200 level which costs, $44.99, $12 more than the Top 100 which is $32.99. TNT and TBS are part of the Top 100. There has to be a point in time when when HD ONLY for $29.99 is going to become tiered. The thing is, it seems we'll see a time soon when there will be HD and SD, and there won't be anything in SD I'll want.


----------



## DStroyer (May 9, 2007)

I was thinking about this today. Eventually, Dish will have all the major channels in HD (major = pretty much all the channels you would get in SD in a "basic cable" package).

I predict that the current "Dish HD" (aka "HD Only") $30/mo. lineup will stay as is. If Dish adds all the HD channels ("100 HD channels in 2008") they say they're going to add, then, this time next year the current Dish HD package will be renamed something like "Dish HD50". Any channels they add between now and the end of the year will be in "Free Preview mode", and then, if you want to keep them after the end of the Free Preview, you'll have to upgrade to the "Dish HD100" package for probably around $60 a month.

A current Dish HD(-Only) subscriber pays $30 a month for what Dish offers now. If/When Dish doubles the number of HD channels it carries, I think it's reasonable to expect that, if you want all of Dish's HD channels, you should pay double that $30.

Right now, I've got AT100 w/Locals ($38) + DishHD Ultimate ($20) + HBO ($15) + DVR ($6) = $79/mo.

This time next year, I'll have "Dish HD100" w/Locals ($58?) + HBO ($15) + DVR ($6) = $79/mo.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

well at least we didnt lose one (nfl network)


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

New HD channels? Surely you jest.


----------

